# FYI: Eheim Warranty Claim



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Just thought I would post this up should anyone ever need to refer to it. 

on Jan 30th 2013, I purchased a brand new Eheim Canister Filter Classic 2211. I installed it about a week ago and yesterday evening, I noticed the flow rate tremendously decrease. I figured I would check it out over the weekend to see what might be wrong with it. This morning I went to feed my fish and noticed that the filter wasn't working at all. No noise, no vibration, no flow. Obviously, the first thing that came to my mind was, "Crap! Either deal with warranty dept of hell or go out and buy a new one"

I decided to first attempt to contact their warranty dept. I went onto the Eheim North American website and of course, no phone number only email based contacts, so i sent them an email with the details of what happened. I then decided that this type of customer service for my situation isn't sufficient. I needed an answer right away and someone to speak to regarding my issue. I looked around the web for a bit and finally found their phone no. I also found a lot of people complaining that Eheim doesn't honor their warranties. As demotivating as that was, I called the number anyways. The first time i called i was put on hold for quite awhile and decided to try again a bit later. About 30 min later i tried to call them again. This time i got through to someone at the Eheim Technical Support. We went through some trouble shooting and told me it was my motor that would need to be replaced and that the warranty would cover it. He then asked me where i purchased it. I told him Big Al's Online. The Eheim representative then informed me that Big Al's handles their all Eheim warranties and that i would have to go through them to claim my warranty. 

I then called Big Al's Online and explained to them my situation, they told me they will email me a shipping label and that it will have to go through a series of inspection before they can send me a replacement or reimbursement depending on my preference. It ended up going a lot smoother than i had anticipated. 

I will keep you guys updated as i continue through with my warranty claim. I have also provided Eheim phone number should you require it.

Eheim North America
TOLL FREE: 1-800-EHEIM-NA
Phone: (514) 624-2229 
FAX: (514) 624-2227


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you tried and cleaned the canister and all the media inside. 
Sometimes the impaler gets stuck, or to much dirt in the sponges. 
Clean it and give it a try. 

To prevent water flow decease I used a sponge on my intake. Cleaned it every week, and no decrease of flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

The canister is brand new... Although i purchased it in end of January, i only installed it a week ago. I also put on a sponge filter guard on the intake tube since day 1. I won't rule out your suggestion though. I will go home tonight and clean it.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

If you had the receipt then BA's would've just provided you with a new filter...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I had purchased it at Big Al's Online in the States...not sure if they would still handle


----------

